# How old is everyone?



## AppleBlossom

Just wondered how old everybody is?

I'm 18, 19 when baby arrives

x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

16 (17 in september)


----------



## kookie

me 23


----------



## Ema

Im 20 (21 next week :) )xx


----------



## lauren-kate

20 :)


----------



## sao

im 17 =)


----------



## YummyMummy

im 18 :) x


----------



## lily24

19


----------



## Spartacus

30 argghhhh:sad2:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Spartacus said:


> 30 argghhhh:sad2:

:rofl:


----------



## Spartacus

bexy_22 said:


> :rofl:

Thanks bexy you wait til you get to 30!! lol oh how I wish I was 18 again......


----------



## roninhood01

I'm 20.


----------



## Ema

Spartacus said:


> 30 argghhhh:sad2:

:rofl:


----------



## Spartacus

oh no I am the oldest :sad2: any old farts like me out there...??


----------



## polo_princess

Im 21 :)

Not quite a teenager anymore *sniff sniff*


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I'm 21 :)


----------



## Sparky0207

I'm 21 too! Only just though...


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

hey 
im 16 :)


----------



## nikky0907

I'm 18...19 in 2 months....


----------



## babe2ooo

i'm 20 not 2 long til i'm 21


----------



## TashaAndBump

I'm 19 - was 18 when I concieved... Will turn 20 in November... 

.........once you turn 20, are you still a teenage mum if you concieved as a teen??? Just a thought :shrug: lol


----------



## Sarah_16x

16 :) 17 in 2 weeks xxx


----------



## sglascoe

Oh i am 26, but this is my 4th.


----------



## leedsforever

Im 22!!! so not really a teen.... however Im as like a teen in my head!!!
Want to be 19 forever!!!


----------



## masi

I'm 27!!


----------



## ella170

TashaAndBump said:


> .........once you turn 20, are you still a teenage mum if you concieved as a teen??? Just a thought :shrug: lol

i thought they only count it as a "teenage pregnancy" if ur below the age of 17 or 18- i cant remember which one it is, or i might have just imagined it lol?

im 17!
x


----------



## momandpeanut

28 :blush:


----------



## bigbelly2

im 26

27 in 20 days...my god im nearing the 30 mark and i still feel about 18

h x


----------



## flump1

im 20 (21 next week yay!) xx


----------



## Jodie__x

I'm 17 :) .. 18 in 3 months :) x


----------



## butterflies

I am 22, be 23 in October :happydance:


----------



## clairebear

21 22 in august x


----------



## Jinty

17...18 in June :)


----------



## Michy

27 :winkwink:


----------



## sam's mum

Spartacus said:


> oh no I am the oldest :sad2: any old farts like me out there...??

Yep...I'm 29 :)


----------



## ~KACI~

I'm 20 x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

20 here, 21 in sept


----------



## Samantha20

20 my 21st in sep 5 days before my due date


----------



## anglcmama

I am 17.


----------



## Jenelle

23, will be 24 in August... not exactly a teen anymore... as much as I would looove it!!


----------



## vicky9207

15


----------



## supernurse

I'm 29...........the big 30 very very soonhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_44.gif


----------



## BeckyBoo

I assume you stop being a teen mum when "teen" is no longer in your age. So then that would be 19.

But I'm twenteen so I'm ok :happydance:

Nah I'm 20 and a proud ex-teen mum.


----------



## Blonde_Mommy

15


----------



## VanWest

I'm 25...5 more years til the big 3-0! ahhh


----------



## violet 73

im the oldest so far im 34 :cry:violet xx


----------



## fifi83

24 x


----------



## Novbaby08

19 now, I'll be 20 on February 3rd!


----------



## Blonde_Mommy

i feel so young....
:(


----------



## lauraperrysan

i'm 20 nearly 21 x


----------



## ladymilly

i'm 27 will be 28 in August :dohh:


----------



## TashaAndBump

BeckyBoo said:


> I assume you stop being a teen mum when "teen" is no longer in your age. So then that would be 19.
> 
> But I'm twenteen so I'm ok :happydance:
> 
> Nah I'm 20 and a proud ex-teen mum.

:rofl: at twenteen lol


----------



## AquaDementia

25


----------



## mBLACK

15, 16 in November, roughly 3 months after my son is born. :D


----------



## Novbaby08

mBLACK said:


> 15, 16 in November, roughly 3 months after my son is born. :D

 My birthday is roughly 3 months after my baby is born as well:happydance:


----------



## wantababybump

Im 21 this month.


----------



## genkigemini

I am 27. (28 in June.) I am definitely on the old side of this group. :rofl:


----------



## misz.tobacco

im 17 years old


----------



## pandapop

16 -17 in august
baby due in December!


----------



## DonnyDoo

Im 28 in december, same month the bubbas due!!

But I act like Im all of 8 years old somedays!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I'll be 25 in 6 days lol


----------



## Zanny

I'm 19.. I'll be 20 two months after this LO is born. I can't wait, I'm sick of having "teen" in my age.. I don't think of myself as a teenager anymore.


----------



## TashaAndBump

DonnyDoo said:


> Im 28 in december, same month the bubbas due!!
> 
> But I act like Im all of 8 years old somedays!

lol Who doesn't? - Especially with these blinking hormones rushing around! :sad2::hissy::growlmad::dance::laugh2::yipee: :sad2: :devil::laugh2::growlmad::sad1::wohoo::cry: :rofl:



Zanny said:


> I'm 19.. I'll be 20 two months after this LO is born. I can't wait, I'm sick of having "teen" in my age.. I don't think of myself as a teenager anymore.

Me too on this one - am soooooo looking forward to being seen as what I am; a mother, a wife and a woman - instead of a stigmatised social statistic!!


----------



## XKatX

violet 73 said:


> im the oldest so far im 34 :cry:violet xx

Aah. I'm 33 in a couple of weeks. We can be oldies together!:muaha:


----------



## Roxie

im 17


----------



## funkym

I was 31 last week :blush:


----------



## Blob

I'm 19, i feel old now ha ha ha!! Oh dear, though i am also quite keen not to be a teenager now. My lil sis is 16 and FAR more grown up than me


----------



## xxrosetylerxx

im 14, i know really young too young really n i was due yesterday on the 4th may 2008!!

im really excited

please pm me 

thnks


----------



## Danielle

im 18, 19 on th 21st ov this month:D


----------



## Jem

27!


----------



## Emmea12uk

xxrosetylerxx said:


> im 14, i know really young too young really n i was due yesterday on the 4th may 2008!!
> 
> im really excited
> 
> please pm me
> 
> thnks

Wow! Due yesturday! Good luck! I know i couldnt have coped when I was 14! You must be so strong! can't wait to read your announcement and see your pics!


----------



## Happy

I'm 26, 27 in July.


----------



## the_hug

26 :D


----------



## itzybitzy

im 21, 22 in August.


----------



## kadey

im 20, 21 a month before pip is due :)


----------



## Twinkle2008

I am an oldie too, I am 34 but still feel 18 :rofl: I am pregnant with my fifth baby!!


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'm 20, will be 21 before the baby is due


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Im 17 and fed up of being judged for TTC and being young :(


----------



## Novbaby08

Zanny said:


> I'm 19.. I'll be 20 two months after this LO is born. I can't wait, I'm sick of having "teen" in my age.. I don't think of myself as a teenager anymore.

omg I know how you feel, my 20th birthday is 3 months after I'm due. And I can't wait, I'm tired of the teen years.


----------



## snuggle-bunny

got pregnant at 16, turned 17 a month before due date

:smug: 

x


----------



## niknaknat

I'm 30 and I was a teen mum xxxxxx


----------



## nikky0907

TashaAndBump said:


> Me too on this one - am soooooo looking forward to being seen as what I am; a mother, a wife and a woman - instead of a stigmatised social statistic!!

This is very well put.

I'll be 19 when my little girl is born and I'm looking foward to turning 20 to get rid of this whole teen thing.It's such a stereotyped,generalized word...
I see myself as young but not a teenager...

Personally,I think we all stop being teenagers as soon as that strip turns pink...


----------



## 7WZ

I'm 18!


----------



## bluebell

I'm 26, but will be 27 when LO arrives (bday in August)

xx


----------



## Mamafy

:sad2::sad2::sad2: its official Spartacus I'm the oldest fart here ...I'm 35 :sad2: I'll get me coat :rofl:


----------



## CamoQueen

22 (23 by time LO is born!)


----------



## Laura--x

Im 16 :) 

17 in september :)

xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm 20 :)


----------



## MoonMuffin

I'm 18, will be 19 in august (LO due in sept.)


----------



## susiewusie

I'm 21!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Im 20 :)


----------



## Spartacus

Mamafy said:


> :sad2::sad2::sad2: its official Spartacus I'm the oldest fart here ...I'm 35 :sad2: I'll get me coat :rofl:

oh bless you hun!! thanks for making me feel better then I was getting slightly worried :rofl:


----------



## Mamafy

anytime :rofl:


----------



## Teri

Im 21 ill be 22 3 weeks before LO makes an appearence fingers crossed mummy and baby will celebrate birthday in same month :)


----------



## Mamafy

Can the people over the age of 35 please step forward :rofl:before I order my zimmer:roll:


----------



## yumm_ymummy

hi i have just turned 17!!
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/bg803704.jpg

https://lafemmebonita.com/blinkies//Pregnancy%20and%20Babies/blinkie6josgirlblinkie.gif


----------



## Becky

Im 19!! not 20 till January! 

x


----------



## mummy2b

Hi I'm 18, 19 in July. But i'll have had my baby by then, she's due in 13 days!!! :D


----------



## pregnant_13yr

I'm 13, probably one of the younger ones on here...


----------



## charveyron

Hi, I've just turned 25 x


----------



## Blah11

Mamafy said:


> Can the people over the age of 35 please step forward :rofl:before I order my zimmer:roll:

You are posting in teen pregnancy forum you know :rofl:


----------



## xchelseax

hi im 17 not 18 until feb. :) xx


----------



## demonmadcat

I'm 29. Will be 30 the week before i'm due...

What's the betting i'm a week early?? lol..

Still, at least I get out of the birthday celebrations..

x


----------



## mommytashaX2

19 turning 20 in two weeks :)


----------



## Angel Stef

just turned 17


----------



## Niki

I'm 20 21 Nov 6th :D


----------



## JJ44KK

I'm 16 nearly 17:)


----------



## babezone

im 21 woooo lol x


----------



## youngmomma100

i just turned 18 in march:)


----------



## yumm_ymummy

i just turned 17 and im 28+4 xx


----------



## Jinty

17 :)
18 in a month :D


----------



## cheryl

I am not a teenager anymore, I am 23.
But I had my first when i was 15 years old, my second at 17 years old and I am now preg with my 3rd.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## youngmomma100

Im 18 and expecting my first baby :) my fiance is 20 tho :)


----------



## MooMoosMum2

*I'm 16. Got a baby at 4 month's & trying for number 2  My Fiancee is 30, x*


----------



## Bumble_Bee

i'm 15, i'll be 16 when my baby arrives


----------



## Tiff123

I am 19.


----------



## Lucy&Pard

24 

LUCYXX


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

21 *coughs 24 coughs*


----------



## Tiff123

I am 19


----------



## Naomi20

im 20


----------



## Monkeh

clairebear said:


> 21 22 in august x

Me too :)


----------



## clairebear

Monkeh said:


> Me too :)

whens ur Bday x


----------



## Scuba

27! Eeeeeeeeeeek that sounds old lol! x


----------



## Lyrah

I'm 18 on the 25th of this month :happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

clairebear said:


> whens ur Bday x

11th :) Yours?


----------



## my1stbump

25 :blush:


----------



## LauraLM

I'm 18.


----------



## HAYS

23


----------



## Mummy2Many

I'm 22, 23 in August.

I was a teenage mum... I had twins when I was 14.


----------



## orange-sox

19 - 20 in October :happydance:


----------



## clairebear

Monkeh said:


> 11th :) Yours?

15th


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

im 19 20 wen bbys due x


----------



## georgia_w

19 x


----------



## Miss MellyG

I'm 27 & 28 a week after the bub is due...

When I'm 30 though the date will be 20/10/2010! :blush:


----------



## missjacey44

19 :)


----------



## elishaty

hey, im 19... 20 when my 3rd child arrives


----------



## Angego

im 18..19 in October...this is my first pregnancy


----------



## tink

Mamafy said:


> Can the people over the age of 35 please step forward :rofl:before I order my zimmer:roll:

omg!i'm 37 am i the oldest!just call me grandma!:rofl:


----------



## anamaz

im 20 now i was 19 when i fell pregnant though

it is ok to be here right?


----------



## Jemma_x

Hey im 17, due a month after my 18th birthday

x


----------



## Sophie1205

im 18 too :) x


----------



## morgan456

My girlfriend had our baby when i was 15 and we are 16 now- young i know but we still love each other now.


----------



## LucyNorton

15, =s


----------



## morgan456

Yeah whats wrong with that?


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Blonde Mummy, thats because you are so young. Enjoy it.
Your only 9 years older than my daughter!
And she is just a baby.
Bless you,
I am 28!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Thats not to say that a 15 year old is immature. I am sure that you feel very mature in yourself to be having a baby.

Good luck to all those mummies to be under 16.
I was having fun with my mates when I was your age. Dancing every day at my dance school, the thought of having a baby, or having sex hadnt even crossed my mind at 15, and at the time I was with my current husband! LOL
Growing old together how sweet!
Did you all plan your pregnancies?
Take care,

Love,
Shim
xxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

I just realised I put current husband.
Of course he is my only husband.
I wont be changing him for another anytime soon, bless him. haha!
xxx


----------



## morgan456

shimmyshimmy said:


> Blonde Mummy, thats because you are so young. Enjoy it.
> Your only 9 years older than my daughter!
> And she is just a baby.
> Bless you,
> I am 28!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHH.

I'm the father but thanks and all that coz we are mature


----------



## Shels

Just 13 =( 14 next month. 
.x.x.x.


----------



## Hayley_Kev

im 23 and my fella is 26


----------



## bex

I'm 28, will be 29 in august! Only one more year till i'm bloody 30 AAARRRGGGG!!!!!


----------



## dizzy65

i am 18 :D:D:D


----------



## lucy16

im 17 ...going to be a really young mum lol...


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Im 19


----------



## IHAVEINGABABY

i am 16 and 15 and half week


----------



## steph123steph

Im 20 !  x


----------



## r a i n _x

Can't remember if i've posted here before, so sorry if i have ;]

I am sixteen.​


----------



## Ashhh

16, 17 in August x


----------



## Landingmach3

dont remember if i have posted either lol...i'm 19.


----------



## bROOKE_xO

18, and 18 when i have my babyy.


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

im 20 at the end of the month..!! :) xx


----------



## x_TinkerBell_

*Im 17 : ) x*


----------



## danni2609

IM 21 be 22 in august already have a nearly 2yr old!


----------



## ayshahudson

I'm 19 :)


----------



## cherylanne

Hi, i'm 24


----------



## cuddles314

Hi, I'm 27!!!! Feels so old :cry:
xx


----------



## psychicXXspie

I'm thirteen. :]


----------



## Tiff123

im 19


----------



## Sarah-Jane

17, 18 in September!!! WOO!!! =]


----------



## celine

Im turning 27 in 3 weeks eeek!


----------



## beckynbump25

17! when baby was conceived,17 now, and 17 when baby is due.. (25nov)


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

I'm 22 on july 18th.


----------



## Britt90

I'm 18.....will be 19 shortly after the baby arrives though!


----------



## sammie18

Im 19 and will be 20 when baby arrives :) Oh and the baby will arrive the same month as my birthday I really like that, february rocks!


----------



## sammie18

There are alot of young mommies on here :)


----------



## Emma_x

Im 17 =] x


----------



## sophiecouldwe

i'm 18, was 17 wen fell pregnant but now tryin again :)


----------



## trueloveooh7

14 maybe pregnant. i need advice frOm yOung moms!


----------



## Kat.

im 26 :)


----------



## mumnproud08

i am 14 and having my secong baby i have one thats two named sienna and a boy due on the 29th of july i am going to call him harrison


----------



## Bumble_Bee

trueloveooh7 said:


> 14 maybe pregnant. i need advice frOm yOung moms!

Hey Babe, 

I was 14 when i fell pregnant with my first bub, unfortunatly i miscarried:(

but if you wanna chat i'll be happy ot talk to you.

lovez, 

Rhi. 
xx
:hug:


----------



## leeanne

Bumble_Bee said:


> trueloveooh7 said:
> 
> 
> 14 maybe pregnant. i need advice frOm yOung moms!
> 
> Hey Babe,
> 
> I was 14 when i fell pregnant with my first bub, unfortunatly i miscarried:(
> 
> but if you wanna chat i'll be happy ot talk to you.
> 
> lovez,
> 
> Rhi.
> xx
> :hug:Click to expand...

Looking at your signature, I don't think it's necessary to post something like that, do you? Seems a bit rude to me.


----------



## elishaty

im 19 was 16 when i had my son i now have two wonderful children (great partner/dad) and twins on the way il be 20 when they arrive... geez 4 kids at 20 years old lol i dunno wether i feel old or too young? lol xx


----------



## Munchkin

sam's mum said:


> Spartacus said:
> 
> 
> oh no I am the oldest :sad2: any old farts like me out there...??Click to expand...

27 I'm catching up .... oh actually - I'm not :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
coz when you are 40, I'll still be 37 :rofl::rofl:
:devil:


----------



## stefb

im 28 god im well old but i feel 90 lol


----------



## larissaT

17 (18 in March)


----------



## Lets do this

I'm 16 & I'll be 17 when Sid/Daisy arrives.


----------



## cerilou

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez, I am one of the oldest on here. I am 36 and will be 37 in just under 2 weeks.

Pass the sanatogen!

:hug:


----------



## mumnproud08

14 with 1 child and one on the way


----------



## PixieKitty

16


----------



## Baby-Love

I am 28...29 in October.


----------



## Jai

I'm 17...18 in Dec. Little One will be 2 in November. yupyup.


----------



## jenjens123

im now 15 and still will be when the baby arrives but my OH is 16 in september


----------



## mum2B

im seventeen!!:)


----------



## mummy2harvey

Im 17 now but am due 2 dyas after my 18th birthday


----------



## stepniee

Im 15

If deff pregnant, 16 when baby comes


----------



## Irishmum

Im 20, will be havin my 21st when LO is 3months old.:D


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm 16 :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

leeanne said:


> Bumble_Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trueloveooh7 said:
> 
> 
> 14 maybe pregnant. i need advice frOm yOung moms!
> 
> Hey Babe,
> 
> I was 14 when i fell pregnant with my first bub, unfortunatly i miscarried:(
> 
> but if you wanna chat i'll be happy ot talk to you.
> 
> lovez,
> 
> Rhi.
> xx
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Looking at your signature, I don't think it's necessary to post something like that, do you? Seems a bit rude to me.Click to expand...

did i miss something?


----------



## x-li-x

hi im 19 will be 20 on halloween lol x


----------



## JJ44KK

17 nearly :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im 17 :) and will be still when im due! 18 just over a month later, hoping to make loads of new friends and help and advice with the pregnancy :)


----------



## proudyoungmum

im 19 next month but i was 18 when i had my little boy and 17 when i fell pregnant!


----------



## tasha41

I'm 18 right now but I'll be 19 when the baby arrives :)


----------



## Anna1982

Im 26 so on the older side lol, I feel about 90 today


----------



## x_manxie_x

I'm 18, will be 19 a week before my baby is due :)


----------



## hayley x

Im 19 and will still be 19 wen baby is due lol xx


----------



## trishk

im 23 - 24 in september!


----------



## JasmineJessica

_ 15 when i got pregnant and now im 16 and my little boy is due 9th october _


----------



## elly460

19...would be atleast 20 when i get prego! *cross fingers*


----------



## HkLiz

I was 17 when I had my first.. I'm 23 now!


----------



## carly121

im 21 hello everyone


----------



## Happy

I'm 27 and feel ancient!


----------



## dippy dee

omg I FEEL SSSOOOO old i am 30- 31 on september 11th will be 31 when lo is born.


----------



## jaytee

I'm 20 and will be 21 in March 2009


----------



## xKimx

Im 17 :D 18 nxt month x


----------



## mylilcherub

im 19 :wohoo:


----------



## JammyJoJo

I'm 25 and 16 when I had my first


----------



## mumy2princess

im 18 :D x


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Im 17, and 17 when buby arrives:)x


----------



## princess_vix

I'm 15...nearly 16 :)


----------



## kitty1987

Im 21 will be nearly 22 by time baby is born. My midwife tried to get me to join a young mums club that is aimed at 15 year olds! The tag line on the leaflet was 'Boy Free Zone'. Lol I don't like 'boys' anyway and I can cope with being in the same room as males lol


----------



## FierceAngel

im 22 :)


----------



## Clara101

Im 18, 19 when baby is born, other half is 21. xx


----------



## MissMandieMitz

18....19 in December :)


----------



## 2006mommy

I was just barely 15 when I first got pregnant. I got pregnant 5 days after my 15th birthday. Now I very well may be pregnant again and Im 17, 18 in 1 month. Im also married now!!


----------



## littlepea

I'm 19, I'll be 20 in March. My Partner's 20 he'll be 21 in April


----------



## Alexis

im 19. :) my fiance is 18. we're trying for our first.


----------



## Mama1985

im 23!!!


----------



## gemmie1985

Im 23 but look very young, always get id'd! x :happydance:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im 22 first timer eeeekkk!!


----------



## Alyandherbump

just turned 19 :)


----------



## lesleyann

im 16 will be 17 when babs is here and depening of if baby is early or not my partner will be 19/20 since baby due day after his birthday lol


----------



## kayley_baby

heya im 17 babys due the day after i was due lols
but i was 2 weeks late so 
babys to be born 2 weeks before my birthday :)


----------



## pinkmummy

I was 18 when I found out I was pregnant with number 1 (my 18th birthday to precise lol) and I was 20 when I found out with this one. Babs is due 19th Feb and my 21st is the 7th March so it better be here! 

I missed out on my 18th Im not missing out on my 21st too lol :D xx


----------



## kayley_baby

hopefully i wont be missing out on my 18th but if i do ohwell my baby is much more important!! :D


----------



## 14_pregnant

Hi, I'm 14, probably one of the younger ones on here. :flower:


----------



## 17 and scared

17, 18 when babys due


----------



## Rach276

im 18 and ill be 19 when baba comes xx


----------



## Laura--x

i was 16 when i found out i was pregnant, 17 now :)


----------



## navarababe

Im 20 and wil be 21 this year asim not due till start of next year xx


----------



## LucyEmma

*18 but 19 in 8 days!  x*


----------



## Jess&BooBabyX

14 

Young one !!


----------



## Hayley83

im 25


----------



## mummynat

im 20 will be 21 next year april :happydance: x


----------



## exquisite

16


----------



## classyburd

Im 25, 26 in Feb and baby due in may.
OH is 23 and 24 in Nov

The older i am though, dont make me any less scared lol


----------



## dreams

I'm 20


----------



## BBlove

just turned 17.


----------



## Dragonfly

26 and will be 27 when my baby arrives on my birthday also.


----------



## louisaL

i'm 28


----------

